

Google Web Fonts on GitHub - iamdanfox
https://github.com/google/fonts

======
akerl_
"This is not an official Google project, and Google provides no support for
it."

I guess the intended message here is "We don't promise to maintain or update
this or fix your bugs/issues/concerns", but it seems weird to say it's not an
official project when it's on Google's namespace

~~~
detaro
There are a lot of projects in the google namespace that are just experiments
by employees. Being there just means "done by someone affiliated with google",
not "officially supported or endorsed". A bit confusing sometimes, but that is
how it is.

------
teleclimber
This might make it easier to use Google Web Fonts in offline environments.

~~~
eslaught
The fonts were always available in a repository format:
[https://code.google.com/p/googlefontdirectory/](https://code.google.com/p/googlefontdirectory/)

------
itsbits
are all google fonts available here? I see only few to
[http://www.google.com/fonts/.](http://www.google.com/fonts/.).

